# Day 5 scan results



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, I had my day 5 scan today (after 4 days of Gonal-F 200iu) and wasn't expecting much as it's only early days. However, I had quite a few follicles, some around 10-11mm but my 3 lead follies were 14, 15 and 16mm!!! Has anyone else had this? 

I am now petrified of getting OHSS, I'm feeling ok aside from having some niggles for the last couple of days. It didn't help that I was sent outside after my scan to wait for a blood test to check my e2 levels which the nurse didn't tell me when she called! She did tell me that I am almost ready for EC, I'm back for a scan on Sun to see how I'm getting on and could potentially trigger that night. I was told to do the antagonist injection as soon as possible and I have to reduce the Gonal-F to 150iu from tomorrow. I am getting a little worried now


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi kazza,

Easy to say but don't be worried, your clinic are on the ball by lowering your dose already. Maintain your hydration levels and if you are someone who can tolerate milk, drink a pint a day too (clinics say it helps prevent ohss). If you can't stomach milk, ensure you have good protein in your (food) diet.

I too was on Gonal f and also have pcos. I made v quick progress on Gonal f (Gonal is 100% follicle stimulating hormone which us pcos'ers are stupidly low on, hence it gives a good stimm result), I think I stimmed for about 9 days total and had 3 huge (22, 23 & 24mm) lead follies. 

Deep breath, stay cool and calm and don't Dr Google. 

Good luck for Sunday.

Xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you Marti  (don't think this is the first time you've come to my rescue!) 

Today was my day 7 scan and I trigger tonight for EC on Tues. My lead follies are now 21, 22 & 23mm, got one at 18mm a few at 16mm and some smaller ones. I have, so far, managed to stay away from Google as I know that I will probably just freak myself out! I don't like milk but can tolerate it so have been having milkshakes and adding it to anything I can. I am struggling to drink lots though, makes me feel sick  

Thanks again x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I also had a day 5 scan and all they see is three follicles that are growing nicely. I am to continue the two ampules of menopure along with the nasal spray but I can not help but feel depressed. Is it possible to develop more follicles by my 7th day  scan? three seems like nothing. I am in Belgium and they tend to go slow, low and steady as opposed to the States. Any thoughts? Thanks a ton.


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen many posts about having no or very few follicles at a 5 day scan (none about lots of follies which is why I posted). The outcome has varied though, depends on how you respond, what dose you're on etc. Don't read too much into it just yet, some people don't respond as quick as others and there are many factors that can affect it. Wait and see what happens at your next scan, can always look on the cycle buddies threads as well. Good luck x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Kazza. I guess I will wait for my scan on Wednesday. My husband and I are getting a little nervous. I guess it is a wait and see thing.


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

There are many nerve-wracking parts of this process! Just have to take each day as it comes as there is no way to predict what will happen. Follicles can grow 1-2mm a day, mine grew more! So, as hard as it is, try not to let it consume you  x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Kazza. There is a possibility that tehr will be two more follicles but they were much smaller than the other three. My husband and +I are going to to talk to the dr tomorrow and see what the protocol would be. We just feel that they are not being aggressive enough. We get 6 ivf tries from our Belgian healthcare and we want to make sure each cycle is used to its fullest.


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

You never know what is going to happen, it's a horrible feeling being so out of control but we have to trust the Dr's. Wait and see what happens tomorrow and if there still isn't much action then suggest upping the dose a little. I have been told several times to treat your first cycle as a trial run - you don't know how you're going to respond and neither do your clinic so you have to play it by ear. I would love it if we got 6 cycles, we're fortunate enough to get 3 but some areas only get one or even none at all! 

Fingers crossed your follicles have been growing nicely, I really hope that your scan goes ok tomorrow xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear Kazza, thank you so much for your encouragement! I am hoping that the two little ones that she saw on Monday might grow. The waiting is nerve wracking. I am just confused why they only gave me to ampules of menopur that is all. I am not sure if they will up the meds. Will have to wait and see. Thanks for listening. By the way, where you located Kazza?


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

As hard as it is you have to stay positive. I had my first wobble today but soon talked myself around again  how much is 2 ampules of menopur, 300iu? I was on Gonal-F  so am not familiar with menopur. There is so much waiting, at every stage and even when it is successful you then have to wait some more for scans, midwife etc! I am from Hertfordshire, just outside London (NW) x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE (Mar 11, 2013)

i think each ampule of menopur is 75 as i inject 4 x amps for 300 menopur


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

So then I am on two ampules of ,75 each. Hopefully the dr will assure his that subsequent cycles, the dosages will be higher. Argh. It is hard to stay positive as I feel like I have been doing treatments for over a year. Everything is slow. But thanks a ton  for the encouragement


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you Chocochine  


They may decide to up your dosage if there isn't much difference in your scan tomorrow, it's difficult to say as cycles are so unpredictable and no 2 clinics do things the same way. It is hard, although I am positive most of the time I have found it extremely hard today and have just sat here saying that I'm going to get zero fertilisation tomorrow. Crazy talk    Have to take each day as it comes as things can change so quick.   you have good news tomorrow x


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kazza,

You're welcome hun. Well done on your egg collection, fingers crossed for a happy clinic call on Wednesday!


Coucou - one way apparently to boost follicle growth is after you've done your stimm shot, to place a not-too-hot hot water bottle (I used one of those cherry stone pillows you pop in the microwave) on your abdomen until the water cools.  Its said to encourage blood flow which feeds the follicles.  My clinic were fine with me doing this but *don't * do it after embryo transfer.

Hope you manage to get things sorted with your consultant and dosage. Kazzas correct, try to treat the first cycle as a test run - the clinic at this stage really is making an 'educated guess' as to how you'll respond to stimms. Sometimes they get it a little wrong, but it means they know what changes to make and how to improve for the second go.

Night night now, just seen the time ...yikes!

xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear Marti and Kazza,
Thanks for the words. It turns out there are just those three follicles that are growing nicely with a nice thickness to the endo. So taht it good. I just thought that I would respnd better considering I had already done 6 iui`s with menopur but at a lower dosage (just to get one nice follicle). The midwife and doctor said that each cycle is different btu next cycle they will up the dosage to four ampules. My concern now is that the three follicles we have might not be good quality (or no egg at all). That is making scared.


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you Marti, currently have 3 embryos so praying they are nice and strong

coucou - having 3 good follicles and thick lining is good so there is still hope


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Kazza. That is what the midwife said. I am just worried about the odds though that even one will be an egg and that will be good quality. I would have liked more but I suppose it is what it is.  I am most likely having the egg aspiration on Monday


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

There have been a few women on here who have only had a small number of eggs and have still managed to get to embryo transfer, it all depends on how your clinic do things I suppose. Do you have another scan between now and Monday?


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kazza, I have a scan today(Friday). The Dr. will go through with the collection because the follicles are growing nicely. Also based on our second opinion and what we know from our Dr. my ovaries are small (or rather the tubes) and I am small so it might not be possible to even get ten. I guess looking ahead, I hope that I can get atleast 6 next timr. My biggest concern is that they do the pick up and there are no eggs or that the quality is bad. That is worrying me....


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning ladies, pleased to find this thread as I've just been for day 7 scan and what it showed wasn't ideal... 

I have two very large follicles (22mm and 20mm) and a further 20 growing, but all under 15mm (most well under). Going back in the morning and may trigger tomorrow evening for Monday collection, but I'm hoping they'll stretch it out a day or two to let some of the smaller ones catch up. Don't know if this will be possible when two are sooooo big though  Bit disappointed, as similar happened last time though lead ones were only 17&16), so this time they lowered my dose, but I've responded more wildly!

Anyway, reading about other people's varied responses reminds you that you really can't predict what will happen even if you've cycled before.

Kazza, well done on your embies, fingers crossed they're growing well  Coucou, hope your sacn today went well.

   all round ladies!


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mooncat, I also only have three and some tiny ones taht have not caught up. This is going to be my first IVF. I will most likely have the egg pick up on Monday. I am not nervous about the procedure; more nervous about the the quality and quantity. The DR. wants to go ahead.......


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi mooncat  your situation sounds remarkably similar to mine except on day 7 my lead follies were 21, 22 and 23mm! Had one around 18mm, few around 16mm and the rest a lot smaller. I triggered that night so had EC on day 9 and currently have 3 good quality 3 day embies that I am hoping survive until Sun   

coucou - it's promising that your Dr still wants to go ahead, some people have had their cycles cancelled but you have 3 follicles that are showing potential which is great  Egg collection is pretty straightforward and doesn't take long, as long as one of your eggs is mature enough the you're still in with a chance


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kazza,
Tomorrow I ahve the collection. At first the DR; and midwife thought it was going to be Monday but got the call from the clinic that Sunday is the day. I took the trigger last night and am just nervous. The weird part is that August 18th (the day of my transfer) is two years ago to the day that my mom died. So don`t know that is good or bad. My husband does not believe in reading too much into things.

Like I said before, the only thing I am nervous about is the egg quality. Luckily next cycle, the Dr. will up the dosage to 4 ampules of menopur.

I hope your follies are growing well...... Good luck everyone and thanks so much for being here 

Coucou


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Coucou - Wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow, believe what you need to believe to help you stay positive hun. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi coucou, 

Lots of luck for collection tomorrow. 
It sounds like your mum is going to be with you all the way  

Xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I had my EC today and it was not as scary as I thought it would be. Dr. got all three out so that is the first stage. Now the waiting game. I told the clinic to call my husband with the results......  I am too nervous. Hope everyone is doing well in their respective phases....


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad EC went better than you thought coucou, it can be pretty scary. Fingers crossed that all 3 are good quality and fertilise    

I have one hatching blastocyst on board now  the other 2 embryos weren't great quality so we have none frozen. Now got to wait 11 days until I know if it has worked or not, I might go a little


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Coucou, glad ec went well. Rest up now and get your strength back for et. Fingers crossed for great news tomorrow   

Kazza, congratulations on your blast embie!   all goes well over 2ww xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement. Rock a Hula, I am waiting for the call and am a bit of a mess and sore from the procedure. I am allowing myself a half a cup of nespresso (Dr said that was fine). Hate  the waiting. In some ways it is worse than the two week wait....


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Rock  How far are you into your cycle now? 

coucou - did you have good news this morning? I hope that you have at least one embryo hun  

Mooncat - How are you doing? Did you end up having EC today? 

Nothing to report from me, full of positivity though which is a very pleasant change  

xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Coucou, hope you got good news, thinking of you xx

I've been booked in for ec on Wednesday! 16 follies, they think we'll get 9 eggs  , off to do hcg in a mo!


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Rock a hulu- I hope that your transfer went well. 

Kazza- I got the call yesterday that they have two good fertilized eggs. the transfer will be tomorrow. 

Still sore but it is a bit better than yesterday. For some reason my stomach feels bigger lol


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

2 is great coucou  your ovaries have been through a bit of trauma so swelling is to be expected as well as some tenderness. Good luck for tomorrow 

And good luck to you too Rock, really hope they get as many eggs as they expect 

xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks  

Good luck with et tomorrow coucou.

How are you feeling Kazza? 

Xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Very fat today! I am really bloated which is a little uncomfortable, have emailed the nurses at the clinic to be on the safe side as the pain is worse too. However, I still feel ok in myself so I'm not overly worried  xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Just as we'll to check it out, to put your mind at rest. Glad you're 'ok' xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am feeling a lot better today, it's my day off (first proper one in weeks!) so I think that has helped. I do still have bloating and a little bit of pain but it's back to how it was a few days ago which I am hoping is good. I still haven't heard back from the clinic, fat lot of use they are! 

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the support
I had two really good embryos put back in. So now the waiting game!!


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better Kazza, a quiet day off has done you the world of good. 

Congratulations coucou!  

I had my ec today, we got 11 eggs!   Am over the moon! Feeling very groggy still, early night tonight before the big call tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Rock a hula- that is great news. Hopefully you will get some good news in the next day or so. Drink lots of water and try to rest


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kazza, hope you are feeling a little less bloated today and that you had a nice day off


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Got the call, 4 eggs have fertilised! No other news yet, they are calling again tomorrow to give me more info about quality and et ...   Getting v. Nervous  

Xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rock - 4 is great! I only had 3 fertilise and I have an almost top grade hatching blast that is, hopefully, nestling in. Fingers crossed that there's more news tomorrow hun x 

coucou - how are you feeling today? 

I'm not doing too bad, bloating has stayed the same as yesterday so it's probably from me eating too much protein lol! Am still getting pains, kind of like ovulation pains but not quite? Also having low down cramps on and off which I am guessing is the progesterone. I think I can also attribute the extremely sore (.)(.) and increase in oily skin/spots on the cyclogest as well, I am really starting to dislike that stuff!! Oh, and not forgetting being emotional, super emotional lol!!


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry I haven't posted for a while...

Kazza, your symptoms sound really promising, hope the wait not driving you too nuts! 

Coucou, congrats on being pupo 

Rockahula, glad ec went well and you got good news this morning.


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

I did have early ec Monday, got 17 but ended up on drip for OHSS. Feel loads better now though, and good news from eggs - 10 mature, 7 fertilised, all those growing. We were at clinic all set for day 3 transfer when consultant decided we should go to day five. Now nervous not will make it, she said she's very confident, but ya know


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

It's been a bloody stressful week, but seems to be going well now,  so hopefully come good on Saturday! 

Sorry for multiple posts, on phone and having technical issues...

   all round.


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi mooncat, congrats on your 7 and going to blast. It is scary waiting. On my last cycles I've been told the quality straight away, so it's hard not having any idea, another Phone call wait  . Going from the big 11 to just 4 seems so low, but I know one is all we need. I've never had a blast embie before so expecting et will be on sat too! Glad you are feeling better, how awful to go thru ohss. 

Hang in there Kazza    keeping everything crossed for those symptoms  

Hope you're ok coucou


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope everyone is doing well. I had two embies put back in on Wednesday. The Dr; said they were very good quality. Now it is the waiting game. I hope everyone is resting and taking it easy on this lovely Friday


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Rockahula, it's so unbelievably stressful! Four is definitely a decent number and if they're waiting til day 5 they must be decent quality.   we get to be et buddies tomorrow! 
We were actually at clinic for OHSS monitoring yesterday, and were given et slot, then at eleventh hour consultant said she thought we should wait until Saturday. Last IVF we had day 3 et, then two went on to really nice blasts. Used in FET but trying for fresh blast this time. Pleeeease make it!


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Got the call: 4 embies are doing nicely. We have 1 x 4-cell, grade 2 and 3 x 2-cells also grade 2. I'm set for et tomorrow at 9.30. Embryologist said they'll see how they look tomorrow to see if others catch up and decide whether we go to blast or can freeze. I've ever been able to freeze any before so this would be amazing! Had my pre-transfer acupuncture tonight, so feeling very chilled! 

Good luck tomorrow mooncat, et buddy!

Great news coucou! 

Hope everyone's got a nice chilled out bank holiday planned.


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope all goes well Roc a Hula. That is great that about all the embys. Hope fully you will have some to freeze


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

ET went well. 2 embies were racing ahead at 6-cell, 1 at 4-cell. The 4th had stopped dividing so we had to discount that altogether. We agreed to have all 3 put back and in fact the 4-cell turn into a 5 just before transfer! All very exciting. Sadly, there were none to freeze but it was never something I expected anyway. Here goes the 2ww!


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Mooncat, how did you get on?


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Rockahula, congratulations on reaching the pupo stage   Three transferred? Wowee, everything crossed that at least one will make your dreams come true. 

Two of mine made it to blast, sobbed with relief when they called! They agreed to transfer both so I'm officially pupo too  Intend to relax and believe for the next two weeks... we'll see how that goes! 

Hope everyone else doing well xxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Ahhhh mooncat! Congratulations on being in pupo Amazing!  I know, 3 , we joked about the risk of triplets but its unlikely.

 to all


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope everyone is feeling well. Are people in their two week wait yet? I am 5 days post transfer and feel nothing really. Will try not to obsess


----------

